# Elegir ingeniería: industrial vs electrónica



## zizou (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola a todos. 
Pues bueno, eso, que tengo que elegir ya mismo qué carrera voy a estudiar el año que viene.
Estoy entre varias ingenierías, todas relacionadas con la electrónica, pero no se muy bien la diferencia entre ellas. Ah, decir también que voy estudiar en la Universidad de Sevilla o la de Málaga, ¿Cual me recomendais de las 2? No es que sea muy importante, lo digo porque algunas de las ingenierias que estoy pensando las hay en las 2 unis.

Estas son mis opciones:

-GRADO EN INGENIERIA DE SISTEMAS ELECTRONICOS   (Malaga)
-GRADO EN INGENIERIA ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL   (las 2)
-GRADO EN INGENIERIA EN TECNOLOGIAS INDUSTRIALES    (las 2)
-GRADO EN INGENIERIA ELECTRICA + ING. ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL  (Sevilla)
-GRADO EN INGENIERIA INFORMATICA - INGENIERIA DE COMPUTADORES   (Sevilla)
-GRADO EN INGENIERIA DE COMPUTADORES   (Malaga)

Aqui esta el catalogo oficial: http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/innovacioncienciayempresa/sguit/paginas/distrito/mapa_php/
No hay ninguna carrera llamada ''ingenieria electronica''. Ahora con la tonteria esta de Bolonia le han cambiado a todas el nombre. Yo creo que seria la primera no? O la segunda? Supongo que seran muy parecidas pero prefiero asegurarme .Y luego, las dos ultimas que he puesto son la misma??
Por otra parte esta la industrial, esa es mas ''general'' o es tambien electronica??

Pues eso, que estoy hecho un lio, espero que podais ayudarme.

Saludos!!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 1, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro.

¿Y a ti, cual te gusta mas?

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 1, 2010)

zizou dijo:


> tengo que elegir ya mismo


Tienes que elegir tú, no nosotros 

Y ¿vienes a un foro de electrónica a preguntar eso?. De todas manera deberías de ir a que te escojan tu carrera a otro lado, digo, a un lugar que te puedan dar una respuesta "imparcial". Porque todos aquí te diremos que la Electrónica es mejor


----------



## rash (Jul 1, 2010)

hola yo estudié ingenieria industrial, y conozco el currículo actual en las universidades públicas de España... la industriales tiene una carga muy importante de electrónica siempre dirigida a los procesos industriales y sistemas de control industriales ,..... la ingeniería eléctronica es más especifica basada en los circuitos eléctronicos y la física de los semiconductores....   
...bueno es sólo un apunte...           
decide y estudia 
suerte y saludos


----------



## Humano (Jul 1, 2010)

-GRADO EN INGENIERIA DE SISTEMAS ELECTRONICOS (Malaga)


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2010)

no quiero ser mala onda( mala leche o como le conoscan en su pais),
pero por lo menos aqui... los industriales no son muy brillantes que digamos.
pero esto no viene al caso, asi que estoy de acuerdo con los demas, informate en que consisten cada una de las carreras y piensalo detenidamente.

Suerte


----------



## zizou (Jul 2, 2010)

rash dijo:


> hola yo estudié ingenieria industrial, y conozco el currículo actual en las universidades públicas de España... la industriales tiene una carga muy importante de electrónica siempre dirigida a los procesos industriales y sistemas de control industriales ,..... la ingeniería eléctronica es más especifica basada en los circuitos eléctronicos y la física de los semiconductores....
> ...bueno es sólo un apunte...
> decide y estudia
> suerte y saludos


Gracias por las respuestas. ¿rash, tu sabes si con bolonia los planes de estudios van a ser iguales a los de antes??? 

Yoangel lazaro, no te enfades conmigo a ver, yo tengo claro que quiero estudiar electrónica ,por eso he venido a este foro (y para aprender ,claro) el problema es que no existe la carrera ''ingeniería electrónica'' y no se cual equivale a esta, si la primera o la segunda. Es decir,

GRADO EN INGENIERIA DE SISTEMAS ELECTRONICOS= ''ingenieria electrónica'' ?????
GRADO EN INGENIERIA ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL= ''ingenieria electrónica'' ?????

ya he descartado las demas, pero repito, no se cual de esas dos es la antigua ''ingenieria electrónica''

No quiero ser pesado, pero que estoy muy nervioso, voy a tirarme 4 años estudiando (espero que sean 4 ) lo que elija y no quiero equicocarme.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

me paso parecido, solo que aca si esta la antigua y tradicional "INGENIERIA ELECTRONICA"....

pero segui el consejo de los muchachos!
busca el programa de materias de toda la carrera, de cada una de ellas...
seguramente los primeros años seran casi iguales (de esas nunca safamos....uhh....)

pero mas adelante se viene las materia mas relacionadas a la orientación, y si es posible busca el programa de cada materia para que sepas bien de que se trata cada una de ellas!!
fijate lo que te gusta y toda tu decision!!


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yo creo que si tenés que preguntar a otras personas qué estudiar, no te conviene elegir electrónica. Es una carrera muy dura, y te va a costar mucho terminarla si no te apasiona. A eso agregale, no sé como será en otros paises, pero acá en Argentina, no hay un reconocimiento por el esfuerzo que implica estudiarla,  por lo menos monetariamente, ya que aunque parezca loco, muchos ingenieros electrónicos ganan lo mismo que un barrendero o un conductor de camiones de limpieza(no es broma).
La única satisfacción que vas atener al ser ingeniero electrónico es que vas a saber mucho de lo que te gusta y apaciona.
Si tenés duda de que te guste, mejor no elijas esta carrera.
Por último, y esto es solo una opinión personal, y en base a mi experiencia, creo que Ingeniero electrónico se nace(después hay que ponerle mucha garra para aprender), pero desde chico yo ya sabía que iba a dedicarme a esto.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 2, 2010)

zizou dijo:


> Yoangel lazaro, no te enfades conmigo a ver, yo tengo claro que quiero estudiar electrónica ,por eso he venido a este foro (y para aprender ,claro)



La calidad de las respuestas, es directamente proporcional a la calidad de las preguntas.

Saludos y suerte en la elección.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

lo que decis franco es cierto, desde chico tiene que haber un indicio que esto es lo tuyo, pero dudas tenemos todos con respecto a la carrera y nadie va a decidir por vos...

como decis, podes preguntar, pero si vas a elegir tu carrera por mayoria de lo que te dicen....no...

a mi la electronica me encanta, pero otras cosas tambien, y cuando tuve que decidir que estudiar fue medio duro... era ver que tiraba mas!!
empece la carrera con muchas dudas pero a medida que iba avanzando me di cuenta que me meti en lo correcto! talvez con las matematicas estas de 10, pero la fisica te cuesta que se yo...o al revez...
te gustara mucho la electronica pero los numeros los evitas...(es medio raro, pero puede pasar..)

tal vez te cuesta una materia y pensas que es todo ais de dificil, pero no....es la materia NADA MAS..por decir algo...

la carrera de electornica como cualquier otra es dura si no te gusta! y si te gusta tambien! no nacemos sabiendo! al amigo le gusta la electronica...y bueno...estudia electronica...si te gusta aunque cueste, la sacas! 

con respecto al trato de los ingenieros en Argentina, lamentablemente es cierto...pero uno se busca las oportunidades...

saludos


----------



## zizou (Jul 2, 2010)

Me he hartado de buscar los planes de estudios (creo que se llama asi) como me habeis dicho, de estas dos carreras en las webs de las dos universidades y nada de nada, he llamado por telefono pero me dicen que estará por ahí, en algun lado de la pagina, no se que hacer......



Franco_80 dijo:


> Yo creo que si tenés que preguntar a otras personas qué estudiar, no te conviene elegir electrónica. Es una carrera muy dura, y te va a costar mucho terminarla si no te apasiona. A eso agregale, no sé como será en otros paises, pero acá en Argentina, no hay un reconocimiento por el esfuerzo que implica estudiarla,  por lo menos monetariamente, ya que aunque parezca loco, muchos ingenieros electrónicos ganan lo mismo que un barrendero o un conductor de camiones de limpieza(no es broma).
> La única satisfacción que vas atener al ser ingeniero electrónico es que vas a saber mucho de lo que te gusta y apaciona.
> Si tenés duda de que te guste, mejor no elijas esta carrera.
> Por último, y esto es solo una opinión personal, y en base a mi experiencia, creo que Ingeniero electrónico se nace(después hay que ponerle mucha garra para aprender), pero desde chico yo ya sabía que iba a dedicarme a esto.
> Saludos.



Creo que me habeis malinterpretado, vuelvo a decir que yo tengo claro que quiero estudiar electrónica, ya desde hace años desmontaba cosas como el mando a distancia, cargadores de pilas, mi reloj jajajaja , y siempre me ha fascinado como funcionan los aparatos electronicos, yo creo que lo llevo en la sangre 
Pero no se que carrera de las que hay disponibles es la mas parecida a ing. electronica.
This is the problem!!!!!!

Perdón si no me he explicado bien antes


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (Jul 2, 2010)

Aca donde vivo aun existe el nombre tradicional que es Ingenieria Electronica  ya que en otros lugares le cambian el nombre y se fusionan con otras carreras. En fin la electronica la usas en todo 

Salu2


----------



## zizou (Jul 3, 2010)

Por cierto rash, en la ingeniería industrial qué más cosas se dan aparte de electrónica?????


----------



## rash (Jul 3, 2010)

a parte de las comunes como cálculo, algebra, dibujo, física y química, organización, seguridad.....
se da: ciencia de los materiales, mecánica de fluidos, electrotécnica, arquitectura de ordenadores y microprocesadores, máquinas térmicas y eléctricas, sistemas de control automático, generación, transporte y distribución de energía, termodinámica, procesos industriales, lenguajes de programación.........

uff estoy un poco pillado por el trabajo, pero haber encuentro y te paso un enlace donde puedes ver el nuevo currículo de las ingenierias de grado según el plan Bolonia.....
por cierto si eres de jerez tendrás que desplazarte a Málaga o Sevilla no?

bueno, lo mejor que puedes hacer es acercarte por la universidad y ellos te podrán orientar correctamente... es lo más inteligente....
saludos


----------



## zizou (Jul 3, 2010)

Entonces decidido, segun lo que me dices prefiero electrónica, vamos que con la industrial seguro que estaría a gusto tambien, pero al final pondre como primera opcion SISTEMAS ELECTRONICOS.

Ah, buscando buscando he encontrado los planes de estudio ; el currículo son los planes de estudio o ahí se explican mas detalladamente las asiganaturas y tal??
Si es asi, pásamelo cuando puedas

Gracias a todos y un saludo!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 3, 2010)

zizou, si te sirve de algo por los momentos te coloco las materias que se ofrecen para I*ng. Industrial*, por estos lados: http://ctrlest.ing.uc.edu.ve/p301.htm

Acá en la Facultad donde estudio tampoco se entrega titulo de *Ing. Electrónico*, sino como *Ing. Electricista mención Electronica *. O cuales quiera de las otras menciones como Potencia, Programación y Telecomunicación: http://ctrlest.ing.uc.edu.ve/p302.htm


----------

